# Who says you can't kill'em in a snow storm?



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

It's been a tough spring turkey season as far as the weather goes. All I've done is hunt in the snow. The results have been far better however.

4/26/09 Utah Rio. It was snowing hard at about 10:30 AM this morning when I decided I was going to call it a day. Hadn't heard or seen a bird the whole morning. Of course, I had to try one more crow call and this guy gobbled back about a half mile away. I actually used a gobble call (private land) a couple of times in follow up to pin down his location and cut the distance. The snow let up and I saw two back objects moving across a snow covered opening in the sage and oak brush. I could see his fat beard dragging the snow as he strutted behind his hen. I fooled with him Wednesday evening in the same exact area only to have him spit and drum at 10 yards BEHIND me. Had to let him walk that evening. I got to within about 30 yards of the edge of the oak brush and clucked a couple of times without a response. I was lamenting the fact I tried to get too close at that point and figured I had spooked them, so I got up to move a bit closer (go figure right, just impatient). As I was rounding the edge of the oak brush I caught sight of the hen and I'm fairly certain she saw me as well. I dropped immediately to the ground behind some sage. As luck would have it, the tom wasn't spooked and he blew up into strut. Now the snow had picked back up so I was having a hard time seeing him with the snow and the oak brush. He was probably only 30-35 yards at this point but no reasonable shot. I clucked twice to him and that sealed the deal. He turned toward me and closed to about 25 yards. He stuck his head up and the season was over. 9 inch thick beard and 3/4 inch spurs. 




































Black Hills - opening day in both WY and SD. 5 birds by 1 PM. Not too shabby. 









Still a lot of snow the day after opening day. It melted a lot between this day and opening morning. We were walking in a foot of snow on opening morning.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some nice looking birds thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great photos. Now that is a long beard!! Wow great job.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bird there


----------

